# Talk 2 Meh...



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, I know threads have started like this one...but hey I thought what the heck, I'm dying of boredom.. so talk to me!!






How was your day today?


----------



## 2btoo (Sep 24, 2008)

CouldÂ´ve been better ... couldÂ´ve been worse too, though!

Oh, youÂ´ve posted that yesterday ... well, yesterday wasnÂ´t particularly good!


----------



## Andi (Sep 24, 2008)

I love these threads!

Today has been an ok day, had a major exam in the morning and I hope I passed. Tonight IÂ´m going to have cocktails with some friends from school that I havenÂ´t seen each summer so itÂ´s gonna be nice to catch up.

And as always I have to blow off some steam from being stressed out, so the night shall end with a nice buzz


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 24, 2008)

today is blah and I'm very sleepy for staying so late on MUT...lol


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 24, 2008)

Today needs to be the day i get my crap together! I've been slacking in school and now it's turn your self around or else...

Being pregnant, working full-time and going to school full-time is a tough! I could do it if I wasn't so sleepy all the time!!!

I'll get it done!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 24, 2008)

Kinda sucks. I really need a job, I've applied for like 5 jobs and no one has called!! You think if they needed workers so bad you think my phone would be ringing off the hook. ARGHHHH!!!!!! I hate job hunting so much!!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha ha, that title made me wonder if yr trini... Sounded exactly like we would say it, lol!

My day started good. I had a bagel with roast beef cheese and veggies for b'fast (the best I've had in a while). Listened to the news and for once it didn't piss me off too bad.

Then I had a rude co-worker transfer some negative energy to me... So now I'm thinking maybe it's time that I find a new job elsewhere, and I want to go buy makeup or chocolate cuz it'll make me feel better. LOL!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 24, 2008)

my days been great. one of those really lazy days where you wear your pjs until 4 in the afternoon. having a huuuge night out tonight since all my friends are finally in the same place! we haven't all been back together for about 4 months



so really looking forward to it. i'll post my makeup in tomorrows fotd seeing as i'm already running late!!

MissBglam i hope you get somewhere soon!!! lola that bagel sounds delicious!! yum yum yum. i had pasta for dinner and it's really bloated me out.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 24, 2008)

I got up late and had to run to college. Not a good start






The days been pretty boring tbh. Nasty skanky girls and a mountain load of coursework to crawl through, just another day at school


----------



## daer0n (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, my day so far has been great, husband went to work, which is great since he hadn't work in about half a year, i feel relieved that i finally have some time to myself! and he isnt hogging me or the computer lol!

I feel bad for him though, he is the one that has to go out there to work to be able to pay the bills and support us...poor thing was pretty broken yesterday, but that is from being all rusty and not working for so long haha.

My daughter went to his aunties house and the littlest one is having a nap so im all on my ooowwn! woot! -sigh- peace for once.

I worked out for two hours, and then i made myself some lunch, now its time to lay back and watch some Xfiles haha


----------



## Andi (Sep 24, 2008)

just got home from a cocktail bar and IÂ´m slightly tipsy. Man I wished i would have gotten something at Mc Donalds before getting on the tram home. I always get junk food cravings when IÂ´m drunk..and pizza delivery service ended half an hour ago.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm in the process of getting ready for work. I am exhausted! It's so busy at the moment, everyone is getting summer ready, which means waxing, body scrubs, spray tans, pedicures! I've been run off my feet, I wonder when I'll actually get time to do these things for myself!


----------



## katina74 (Sep 24, 2008)

My day/week has been awesome. I'm on vacation so I get to spend all day with my 11 week old. I have really missed her since I went back to work.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love these threads! Tonight IÂ´m going to have cocktails with some friends from school that I havenÂ´t seen each summer so itÂ´s gonna be nice to catch up.

And as always I have to blow off some steam from being stressed out, so the night shall end with a nice buzz





Sounds like fun girl!

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha ha, that title made me wonder if yr trini... Sounded exactly like we would say it, lol!
Then I had a rude co-worker transfer some negative energy to me... So now I'm thinking maybe it's time that I find a new job elsewhere, and I want to go buy makeup or chocolate cuz it'll make me feel better. LOL!

You know what, I just love the Jamican/Caribbean culture. My dad before he died, introduced me to the best jerk chicken I've ever tasted...he was a rastafarian...i probably would be too..but i didn't know the guy until like my teen years...but anyways ppl sometimes can put ya in a bad mood... luckily there is chocolate to make things better!
 



Anyone heard that today Clay Aiken finally came out the closet?? *Like we didn't know?*

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kinda sucks. I really need a job, I've applied for like 5 jobs and no one has called!! You think if they needed workers so bad you think my phone would be ringing off the hook. ARGHHHH!!!!!! I hate job hunting so much!!!!! I am so with you there, I stayed job huntign for a month... I left a good job and though it wouldn't be hard, but I guess it because of the economy?? ANyways though, I did get a call saying that I was hired yesterday at a local hospital...thank God! 
Just keep your head up...you're phone will ring...eventually


----------



## bCreative (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so with you there, I stayed job huntign for a month... I left a good job and though it wouldn't be hard, but I guess it because of the economy?? ANyways though, I did get a call saying that I was hired yesterday at a local hospital...thank God! 
Just keep your head up...you're phone will ring...eventually





I really hope so too!! I really need/want some makeup so badly...do you know how much that sucks



Oh yeah I also need clothes


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing interesting going on. Later today Bryan and I might go out to dinner.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 25, 2008)

Finished work, bought the usual bread, nothing too interesting





Bought some ibuprofen because it's that time of the month. Glad i'm not working on fridays because i was feeling so tired today !


----------



## Karren (Sep 25, 2008)

I live on Ibuprofen!! Lol. One ache after another!! I took the day off and I'm home power washing the siding on the house!! I'm wet and its not warm out but the sun is shining!! Took the truck in to have it inspected and they ahvent called so that's a good sign that I not spending all kinds of money to fix anything!! Yeaaaa!! Have hockey tonight.. Game 4. Were 2 and 1 with an overtime win Sunday night.. I mean monday morning.. Game got over at quarter to One in the morning!! God I love hockey!!

Well back to work!!


----------



## laurafaye (Sep 25, 2008)

Went to college today which I looove, made so many new friends and it's just generally good, minus psychology, it's hard. Tonight I've been on the computer doing a essay



I am looking forward to tomorrow though. Money = new makeup! And I get to see my boyfriend.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 26, 2008)

I had a test in Nutrition today... lame about nutrition is that it's located on "cardiac hill"... a really high, steep hill I gotta climb my fat ass too.

So I had to drive to the main campus and speed walk to buy a scantron and then speed walk up this hill. I came into class sweating, out of breath, red... gross and embaressing! Lol. Then I had to drive all over my town looking for the lady who gave out my check and yeah. Not the best of days but my aunt and abuela are over so we're going to have dinner out... but that means I'll miss my Grey Anatomy :/


----------



## daer0n (Sep 26, 2008)

You could still watch it online Celly






i was kind of watching Grey's last night cause there was nothing else on, but im not a fan.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

I used to LOVE grey's anatomy, then they changed the day and the story line got too silly and depressing so I stopped watching...


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2008)

I love how my hair allows me to braid it



i still have some pieces falling but i can easily put them behind my ear and they won't bother me much.

My cat's tanning on the table in the living room. Clever little fluffy thing.

I'm trying to motivate myself to clean my room and the rest of apartment, but instead i'm listening to music and logged on MuT.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 26, 2008)

well tomorrow I need to bake anzac biscuits for a work lunch on sunday. My boss has invited the office over to have lunch at her house!

eek! best behaviour!

I thought it might be nice to bring some anzac cookies as a present to say thanks inviting me.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 26, 2008)

Cute idea Rosie





I'm about to head off to work, another very busy day, I think by the time summer hits, I won't have any skin left on my hands lol too many body scrubs!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 27, 2008)

My laptop is pissing me off.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 27, 2008)

I had a job interview for M.A.C in El Segundo I didnt get it cuz I didnt want freelance or a permanent job in semi valley (Way 2 far) so yeah its cool cuz i still got ajob lol damn i was at the mac inter for 5 hrs


----------



## magosienne (Sep 28, 2008)

I hate it, my stomach is full, my belly is painful and bloated, and i shouldn't have eaten that enormous pear, i ate most of it but couldn't finish it.

Eek, classes start next wednesday, bye bye quiet evenings !


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 28, 2008)

hmm..I have a couple of test to study for and I get to find out tomorrow, if I'm having a boy or girl, so I'm excited.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 29, 2008)

oooh nick! how exciting!! do let us know if you find out!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, i am just sleeeeeepy. i closed tonight at work and then i had to catch up on my homework cause i haven't done any all week. glad i have a day off tomm. i have to go get a new ID made cause my wallet got stolen though.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm annoyed....still have not heard from these jobs that I've applied for. No letter, no calls, no email...nothing!!!! I hate seeing my bank account just sit there and not increase.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Oct 5, 2008)

MBM- that is still good that you have a job..sorry the MAC thing didnt work out; somethings just aren't meant to be

Nick- I'm so exicted for you!! May you have a beautiful and healthy baby..whatever the gender





MissBGlam- Girl, its going to get better, trust. I know exactly how you're feeling...have you ever considered temporary working? you know like applying at a temp agency? The day I finally said, "the hell with this!" and walked in to apply, the same day I got a call(not by the temp agency) from one of the companies I had already applied for. maybe it can work for you...

I am so nervous about starting my new job..oh god! I've been out of the work force too long! lol


----------



## magosienne (Oct 5, 2008)

My weekend was good but overall too short. I found a book i read as a young teenager at the bookstore, i bought it





Got nice lbisters on my feet, i bought a pair of Doc Martens (although i didn't want a new pair), but the leather is incredibly hard, so by the time it softens, i'll have blisters. Means i'll have to wear my sneakers for a few more days


----------



## magosienne (Oct 7, 2008)

I got home late do to some strike, i was really hungry, my sneakers were wet because of the rain and my throat's sore.

I'm listening to some 80s music


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in the middle of spring cleaning! It feels great to throw stuff out! I'm painting my room next week, so I'm on a cleaning frenzy!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 8, 2008)

ugh I don't feel well either. My dad gave me his illness over the weekend!

and I was just looking at my uni assignment... a component due next friday.. My brain is so slow and stupid today, I have no idea what they're talking about!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 8, 2008)

ugh I don't feel well either. My dad gave me his illness over the weekend!

and I was just looking at my uni assignment... a component due next friday.. My brain is so slow and stupid today, I have no idea what they're talking about!


----------



## Karren (Oct 8, 2008)

Awww. Rosie!! Hope you feel better... You should have taken a longer time off between graduation and going back to school? A long weekend maybe? Lol

The boss came in at 3pm. Yesterday with an emergency. Needed someone to go to Virginia today... So I volunteered and I got up at 3am and started driving... Have a meeting at 10am then drive back into West Virginia for a meeting at 3pm... Then find a place to stay... Meeting tommorow and get home tommorow night...

My wife was ticked because I promissed to take her to the Greek food festival.. Im going to miss the Mousaka and Pastichio and Baklava!!!


----------



## charlie90802 (Oct 8, 2008)

The whole of last week has been exciting, dismal and worrisome. The whole global economy is turning to doom and gloom before our eyes on a daily basis. The stock markets around the world, banks, our poor leadership and lastly jobs girls! Unemployment could be the next step. It is an exciting time and a scary time all rolled into one.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't know baklava was greek




(i tried that recipe once and it ended up being a disaster, filo pastry doesn't like me).

You can always cook some moussaka for your wife, Karren, it just involves egg plants and bolognese sauce, at least that's how my mom does it.

I'm starting coughing, my nose is blocked and runny at times. And i'm almost out of kleenex !! Damn, always when you need them the most ! I'm going to have to stop by the pharmacy tomorrow, i need medical supplies !!

The train i was supposed ot take had a problem, so i had to wait for another one, that seemed to be slower than usual (which means slow !! Grr), and i thought i would be late for my history class, i was cosniderign going back home instead but due to a room problem i arrived right on time !!





Bless you my guardian angel !


----------



## Shelley (Oct 8, 2008)

My surgery is cancelled for October 22nd. Apparently the surgeon won't be at the hospital that day. Luckily I was rescheduled for November 5th which isn't too far away.

I received my Avon catalogue today. Yay! I haven't ordered from Avon for a very long time.


----------

